
Is Samsung preparing to drop Android? | ExtremeTech - pdx
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/97565-is-samsung-preparing-to-drop-android?obref=obinsite
======
jsnk
Samsung will not drop Android, at least not in the near future. Their goal of
achieving hardware platform domination against the fellow Android rivals and
Apple is far more pressing than having OS independance from Google. Samsung is
flattering with other OS though. Windows, Bada, and now Tizen.

